
Undistract-me: Notifies you when long-running terminal commands complete - guygilles
https://github.com/jml/undistract-me
======
mruts
Isn't this just the same as:

$ command && tput bel

~~~
guygilles
Almost but now you don't need to add anything special to your commands, and it
opens nice desktop notifications with useful information like status code or
time elapsed (as long as the command lasts more than 20 sec)

